# Please help w/ Browning Explorer Recurve Bow



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

moxie - 

The Browning Explorer II is a great bow (there was also an Explorer I, which was 56", IIRC). Very simple in design and shoots really well. There were two iterations, one with riser lamination (stripes down the handle), c early 1970s and an earlier one without, c late 60's. If it is in decent shape, no serious dings, cracks or splits, it should be fine. 

That was the good news, now for the bad news. At 51#, odds are there's no way you are going to be able to shoot that bow, much less learn on it. It's just too heavy in draw weight. 

If you are serious about learning how to shoot, think about a bow in the 20 - 25# range to learn on and see how it goes. You might be able to work into that Browning, but the odds are against it - sorry. You may want to look at some of the other newbie threads for an idea about where to start and don't worry about asking questions!

Viper1 out.


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

Moxie,
1. Can you post some pics of the bow?
2. Do not try to bend the bow to string it. Find videos of using a stringer, to string a bow. Then get a stringer - they are cheap.
3. It's not likely to be stuck in any wrong way. Recurve bows have a fixed curve on the limbs. Again, post pics if you can.
4. Search for any archery club or group in your area. Hopefully there are traditional archers near you, or preferably an instructor, and they can give you instruction on handling, shooting, arrows, etc.


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh, forgot to say. X2 on Tony's point about "51# is just too heavy in draw weight". That's certainly true for pretty much any person wanting to learn about archery.


----------



## moxie_girl (Nov 8, 2011)

The bow has no dings, no cracks or anything. It doesn't even have scratches. I will have to start out with something with less weight because it makes sense I wouldn't be able to pull the string far enough, I will try to find an archery shop around here but I'm still sort of new to the area and have only seen one when driving to my friend's house who lives far away. Yeah, I noticed the shop way before I even had the bow, like I said I've always liked archery just never got a chance to learn. 

Do you guys think I might be able to use this one at some point though? Like if I put enough time and practice, of course, I don't expect it to happen in just a few months or years. I'm 25 so I (hopefully) have plenty of years ahead of me to practice. I just know I want to be able to one day use his bow and not have it collecting dust on a wall.

I have some pics to show but it was giving me error messages during the upload process so I posted them here. Idk if I can post links but I can guarantee it's nothing bad, just the pics in my photobucket.

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd235/queen_of_all_cosmos/stuff007.jpg
http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd235/queen_of_all_cosmos/stuff011.jpg
http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd235/queen_of_all_cosmos/stuff012.jpg
http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd235/queen_of_all_cosmos/stuff013.jpg
http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd235/queen_of_all_cosmos/stuff014.jpg


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

moxie -

I have one just like that, that I'm doing a repair on right now. 

Will you "ever" be able to shoot it? No way of telling, too many factors involved. There are very few girls shooting 51# bows, not none, but very few. If for no other reason, there's very little need for it. Next, your draw length factors in. The bow s 51# @ 28" and if you only draw 24", the bow is now closer to 40# and therefore more do-able. You height would give us an idea of your draw length. There are better ways of figuring out your draw length, but since you're not familiar with shooting, it might just be easier to take a guess. 

If you want to get into this stuff, a lighter bow and a local range like ncheels said should be the next stop. Even if the range is an hour away, a trip or two will usually pay big dividends in the long run.

Viper1 out.


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

That's a beautiful bow. 
I won't say that you might not be able to use this at some point. But at that weight, a lot of people would use that for hunting, but not for the "love of archery shooting", where you might shoot 40 - 50 shots per outing. When I want to go out and shoot, just for the fun of shooting and honing my archery skills, I shoot my 35# recurve. I can shoot all I want and enjoy and not get tired. I shoot my 44# a good bit but will get tired after a while. I shoot my 52# bow very little and not for enjoyment, per say. Just to get ready for hunting season. I could not shoot my 52# 40-50 times in an evening. I stick to my 35# and 44# for archery shoots.

Maybe you can find someone to reduce the draw weight on it, if that's possible. If so, then you'd be set. People on this site should be able to answer that question.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

The folks at The Prairie Hospital offer weight reduction as a service, but I'd advise against it for this bow. Instead, get one like it which needs refinishing and have that one lightened as part of that process, or just buy a new bow --- they tend to accumulate once one takes up archery somehow....


----------



## Gibby48 (Mar 21, 2013)

I would be interested in buying your explorer if it is the model w/different laminations thru the riser & overlays. If your interested call me : 618-549-6684.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Definitely get a new string before stringing it. You need polyester, either B-55 or B-50 (B-55 is better, but either one will work). 12-14 strands, endless or Flemish (either one works just fine).

The weight is likely more than you will be comfortable with, at least starting out. Without seeing or knowing you, there's no way to do anything but guess if you'll eventually be able to shoot that bow comfortably.

Women shooting 50+ lbs target style is probably unusual, but it's not that rare to see women shooting heavier bows for 3-D or just for fun. If nothing else, you might shoot a few arrows here and there in honor of your grandpa. Depending on your build, you may not pull nearly the full weight either.

Find a shop or club to help you out--to check out the bow to be sure it's safe, properly string it, etc. Good luck!

Chad


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Gibby - 

You realize this thread is over 2 years old, right?

BTW - I have both the solid riser and laminated riser versions. 
I prefer the solid riser for feel and, well, looks.
The laminated version would be illegal for most "trad" type competitions, since the fiberglass lams on the face of the riser would constitute sight marks. 
The lams on mine are too thick to conceal with electrical tape, etc.

Viper1 out.


----------

